# When did the Toyota Supra become worth more than



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Following this, albeit charity auction, I looked on Autotrader

https://uk.motor1.com/news/357405/1997-mk4-toyota-supra-sold-auction/

[IMG alt="ff38cf3fcc374ae98ff3978201d32b76.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://m.atcdn.co.uk/a/media/w800h600/ff38cf3fcc374ae98ff3978201d32b76.jpg[/IMG]

this 96k miler is up for £35,995, or more money than these

32k mile Aston Martin DB9 Volante

[IMG alt="419e802ef027410099be4fef0a94d45d.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://m.atcdn.co.uk/a/media/w800h600/419e802ef027410099be4fef0a94d45d.jpg[/IMG]

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201905188082377?price-to=35000&sort=sponsored&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=le143qh&radius=1500&advertising-location=at_cars&price-from=30000&maximum-mileage=100000&year-to=2005&page=2

dozens of 911's including 996 Turbos. Bentleys, including this 50k continental

[IMG alt="12ae4443e66045a18ddf460c561eb78d.jpg" data-ratio="75.00"]https://m.atcdn.co.uk/a/media/w800h600/12ae4443e66045a18ddf460c561eb78d.jpg[/IMG]

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201905298450841?onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&advertising-location=at_cars&maximum-mileage=100000&make=BENTLEY&price-to=35000&radius=1500&price-from=30000&sort=sponsored&postcode=le143qh&year-to=2005&page=1

or if excitement and performance are top of the list then how about one of these?










https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201812213427381?zero-to-60=TO_5&make=LOTUS&price-to=35000&sort=sponsored&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=le143qh&radius=1500&advertising-location=at_cars&price-from=30000&maximum-mileage=100000&page=2&modal=photos

I can't believe the Supra is worth what it clearly is. However, modded ones are much, much cheaper. Those that have spent thousands getting 600hp have just halved the value of their cars


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

probably because its a better built more reliable car with a bit of a cult following from those who remember them new, than numerous of the posh badges turn out. Theres loads of Jap stuff thats getting very desirable. I always fancied one of these. Nissan 300zx from the early 90's. The twin turbo was mega fast, I used to go on holiday to a place and the chap who owned it since the 1960's was a millionaire several times over. In 1994 he bought a blue one brand new. Id be about 22 then, he was in his late 60's, but had always been into cars. I remember him passing me in my BMW 635csi like i was stood still. In the mid 90's they seemed miles ahead.

[IMG alt="Image result for nissan 300zx uk standard spec" data-ratio="70.01"]https://www.autocar.co.uk/sites/autocar.co.uk/files/images/car-reviews/first-drives/legacy/006575200_1227704543.jpg[/IMG]

Even the 200sx is getting good money, much better than same as mercs and bmw,

and to be honest i'd rather have one of these than a BM 3 or Merc whatever.

[IMG alt="Image result for nissan 200sx turbo" data-ratio="66.57"]https://cdn2.evo.co.uk/sites/evo/files/styles/gallery_adv/public/2016/07/nissan-200-sx-1997-132022_bb2cbdabd961f5e1_858x617.jpg?itok=OjwaVCZ4[/IMG]

the mitsubishi 3000gt is another

[IMG alt="Image result for mitsubishi 3000gt uk spec" data-ratio="75.00"]https://images.honestjohn.co.uk/imagecache/file/width/640/media/6857482/Mitsubishi~3000GT~(2).jpg[/IMG]

and have you seen the prices of some of these

[IMG alt="Image result for mazda rx7" data-ratio="66.67"]https://www.torque-gt.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/5db5e42708a7605f533ac6f6b3874018/d/s/dsc06160c.jpg[/IMG]

a lot of the niche Jap stuff is a bit more off the radar than the all to familiar German stuff we've been flooded with and thats why people are seeking them out and it a lot of cases they are just better engineered, the Honda 3.0 v6 vtec is a gem and far nicer than the bm 3 litre straight 6 and much much better than the merc 6's. They are also much better at electronics than the Germans and all the leccies still seem to work properly which is something that can't be said for the Germans especially Mercedes.

the thing is with these Japs is they are rare too, a search of the trader shows just 1 standard good supra, so its supply and demand. When there are literally hundreds of merc amg's for sale and 10's of m series bm's if not again 100's for sale, they are never going to command high prices.

this supra is more on the money than the one on the trader.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1993-Toyota-Supra-aerotop-29k-miles-with-jap-uk-service-history/183860625313?hash=item2acef27fa1:g:YgIAAOSwG1hdEfzT

but it ain't a turbo, its an import and an aero top.

this is the one to go for of the ones out there at the mo.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1994-MKIV-TOYOTA-SUPRA-3-0-TWIN-TURBO-AUTO-43K-GENUINE-MILES-1-PREVIOUS-OWNER/323852262084?hash=item4b67195ac4:g:1SIAAOSwhmhdIOfe


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Again the Skylines are much more interesting than the ubiquitous German's having one of these when everyone and their dog have got a merc or bm is just cooler.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201905258320981?model=SKYLINE&sort=sponsored&advertising-location=at_cars&make=NISSAN&radius=1500&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=bb95hg&page=2

I can completely understand why this costs more than an AMG Merc, M BM or an Aston.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201905258320981?model=SKYLINE&sort=sponsored&advertising-location=at_cars&make=NISSAN&radius=1500&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&postcode=bb95hg&page=2

[IMG alt="71f5d611dfc144deb82c306a8d9163a8.jpg" data-ratio="57.71"]https://m.atcdn.co.uk/a/media/w1024/71f5d611dfc144deb82c306a8d9163a8.jpg[/IMG]

As for the 996 911, they werent that good, the engines are dodgy and the interiors were very cheap and from the front the look like a boxster. No the 996 barked because it was a dog. 997 much better. 996 and early boxster were the first porsche to be built down like merc did at the time, with the result that some of the mercs were the worst cars on the road for rust. the 996 is an 8 to 10 grand 911 for a reason and best avoided.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The great Japanese car urban myth

:biggrin:

I've never really been into Jap motor but back in the day I did have one of these, almost identical to this one.










Besaught with problems and intermittent just not going at all. And boy did it eventually rust, from the inside out and outside in, probably why you rarely see them or even the newer ones these days.

Didn't Rover get into bed with Honda at one time and I seem to remember the V6 in Sterlings was an expensive dog.

RX8 anyone.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> RX8 anyone.


 Wouldn't touch one with yours, or anything else with a wankel.

Had an early mk1 RX7 with a Rover v8 conversion and loved it, apart from having my knees up around the steering wheel go kart style.......but it fitted my 5 foot 2 inch wife perfectly.. It comes to something when a 3.5 litre eats less fuel and oil than a supposedly 1.3 litre, and the v8 didn't need rebuilding every 5 minutes.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Don't forget these.










If you keep the rot at any they're still a good car, and reliable.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> The great Japanese car urban myth
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 yep the japs invented rust and the germans perfected it, you should have seen my 635 when it was 9 in 1989! Not to mention my e46 and about every merc c and e between 94 and 2003. ;-)

Yep we gave it all away bloody japs and germans good at telling us they are best, being best is another matter, should have stuck with the buick V8 in the sd1 ;-)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

V12 Jag was the best V12 in the world and still is.

and look

[IMG alt="Image result for daimler double six" data-ratio="71.50"]https://www.historics.co.uk/media/1598538/1992-daimler-double-six-1.jpg?anchor=center&mode=crop&width=1000[/IMG]

put a merc or bm or jap next to that and it will look like a van.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Sons got a supra, well off road at present since a prang to kerb. Hopefully he will fix it soon, as its here not where he lives lol. I like them, just a shame my sons an idiot


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> V12 Jag was the best V12 in the world and still is.
> 
> and look
> 
> ...


 Saw this XK for sale on Saturday.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> RX8 anyone.


 I had one for about three months. Swapped it for a 4.3l V8 S class Mercedes as the Benz had better fuel economy!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Some years ago I shared an office with a lad who shipped in a load of Jap imports.

I went to the docks with him to pick up a couple of cars one of which was a TRD twin turbo Supra, no idea what had been done to it but man alive was it fast.

Scary fast !!

This not it but another one he brought in, to be fair they were nice cars, interiors were no match for the Germans but the turbo ones went well.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2gzpaxw

















Amongst others he also had this RX7 another seriously quick thing, ran [email protected]+mph at the Pod.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The 2010 on Jag XJ is growing on me, i prefer it to the S mercs and the 7 BM now.

[IMG alt="Image result for 2010 jaguar xj" data-ratio="66.56"]https://images.honestjohn.co.uk/imagecache/file/crop/640x426/media/10010718/Jaguar~XJ~(1).jpg[/IMG]

this 5.0 v8 portfolio is much classier than the s class benz.










still pricey though on the trader for 16 grand so kept its price better than the merc w221.

obviously being a Jag it puts the germans to shame inside.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's a bit ironic that the latest Supra is basically just a rebodied Beemer.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> It's a bit ironic that the latest Supra is basically just a rebodied Beemer.


 oh no.

could be worse could be a merc.






might as well just get a Porsche then, only thing thats right eh?






after all when it comes to hey lads hey...

you can visit @WRENCH and make him a killer tea knock 'em dead stuff.

I know the place is full of pointless pointy mountains, but the roads look good.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> could﻿ be w﻿orse coul﻿d be a me﻿rc. ﻿


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

What's the newish 3 series sized four door Jag ?? ...... Is it an XF ???

One growled away from the light in front of me and left me for dead. It had an "R" badge on the back, it sounded good and was a bit quick.

Anyway these are getting cheap.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201904136939335


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> What's the newish 3 series sized four door Jag ?? ...... Is it an XF ???
> 
> One growled away from the light in front of me and left me for dead. It had an "R" badge on the back, it sounded good and was a bit quick.
> 
> ...


 exactly time we got back to where its at Jags.

we've been sold too much german crap

x308 xjr is a class act if you can find a good one and its much nicer than the german german german that got so tedious.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

How about this one ?

https://www.motor1.com/photo/673239/1990-toyota-supra-for-sale-673239/


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> How about this one ?
> 
> https://www.motor1.com/photo/673239/1990-toyota-supra-for-sale-673239/


 a bit medallion man, bond might like it, this is more me. Mitsubishi Starion.

[IMG alt="Image result for mitsubishi starion" data-ratio="50.78"]https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6qpiXMWkAEidHm.jpg[/IMG]


----------

